# March 13th 2nd Meet At Goodwood Circuit



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi All,

After the success of the first meet at Goodwood (thread here) there will be a chance for all those that missed it to have a second bite of the apple.

On Sunday 13th March. we're all planning on going back to the historic circuit for another chin wag, fried brekkie in the cafe and to talk all things TT.

So the plan is to get there for 9:00am, have a brekkie, talk cars . . . take pictures of cars, talk more cars, drink coffee and talk cars some more before fecking off home around 11:00am so we don't get in trouble with our other halfs :mrgreen:

So if you want to join us, just stick your name down on the list . . . . I'll go first to kick it off

1) Blue Magic


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

And a big Yes from me


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Count me in, great to meet people last time


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Unfortunately on that date I can only say probably but it's a maybe....


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm in if I can get there. Looks like it was a good turn out last time. I may still have fox damage.

Rusty your car is looking good now, nice with the front splitter on it. Luckily morbs was there to make up for lack of Glacier blue TT in the line up with Peter's car, I feel it would of looked odd without one.

Look forward to seeing everyone on the day.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I will definitely come to this one sorry I didn't make the last one had a bit of a late night l.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

me please 

J
xx


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

That's six already


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've added it to the TTOC events page on facebook and TTOC forum page on facebook 

J
xx


----------



## Bullet234 (Feb 6, 2016)

Count me in again....Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

i created an event on the TTOC and TTOC facebook forum and there are a few interested  could be much bigger 

Bradley is a definite this time

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm a maybe


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

It's a maybe from me too at the moment....

but very hopeful


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

All sounds very promising, let's hope we get to twenty cars.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Not sure what car I will be in could be a qs.


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

I should be able to make this, well done for organising again


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I'll do my best to make this one.


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

It's a big FA Cup Quarter-Final date "*maybe*" from me... 8)


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I can now change my 'if I can' to a definite 'will be there'.

Look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

MichaelAC said:


> I can now change my 'if I can' to a definite 'will be there'.
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone.


Top stuff!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

can you add timings to first post please


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

spike said:


> can you add timings to first post please


All done Spikey boy


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Cheers, I'm still waiting on Merlin to tell me its passholders preview weekend, in which case I'll be at thorpe park, if not, then I'll be coming along


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Got two newbies coming along, dont think they are on here though 

J
xx


----------



## 2003mk1225 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gutted I cant make this as the car is in the body shop then.


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

We will be there


----------



## 99hjacko (Oct 3, 2015)

Going to see if I can book this off work, its about 130 mile drive so might be a touch late, but if I can I'll get there.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

99hjacko said:


> Going to see if I can book this off work, its about 130 mile drive so might be a touch late, but if I can I'll get there.


Wow where you driving from?

J
xx


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

Bad News! I can't make it so please change me from a "*Maybe*" to a "*No show*"  Good News! My granddaughter is coming to stay that weekend!


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

I can't make this meet, shame... :roll:

Will try and come along on the next one!


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Just checked weather app and it's going to be hot and sunny on Sunday


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh yay 

J
Xx


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

.....my earlier 'maybe' has now been upgraded to a defo......


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

And to confirm, I am still coming along along too.


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

My cars sat in my garage polished ready to go!

Weather looks on our side for a change!


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Morbs320i said:


> My cars sat in my garage polished ready to go!
> 
> Weather looks on our side for a change!


Jinxed it now :mrgreen:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

My cars changed somewhat since you all saw it last 

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> My cars changed somewhat since you all saw it last
> 
> J
> xx


3 wheels?


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

I'll guess at a new induction set-up


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

And new smoothed bumper 

I'm bringing my sister with me as we are coming from slough way (I'm dog sitting while the parents are away) so everyone be nice lol

J
Xx


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Just got a few minuets to polish my nuts today. Very nice


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I love polishing nuts......

J
Xx


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Ding dong :lol:


----------



## 99hjacko (Oct 3, 2015)

Can't make it  Going to be working until 6am today. Gutted.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll have a new edition.......a nice long scratch down the passenger door from some scumbag night before last ;(

J
Xx


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Great turnout today, even better than the first one which was really great to see. There were some top cars there today across all the variants including a lovely MK1 QS, a MK2 on bags and a new MK 3 TTS.

The weather was lovely and sunny, the roads were reasonably dry and brekkie was pretty good as well.

Here are some pictures that sum up the quality of the cars and the people that attended.


























































































Thanks to all who turned out, hope you had a great time and look forward to seeing you all at the next one.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Well done Chris, did we get over 20?


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Well done Chris, did we get over 20?


I think 20 was the final number which is pretty good and the quality of the cars and people was excellent.

If we do one in late April / May - I wonder if we could do a Saturday night with a BBQ or a later Sunday jobbie with a BBQ for lunch. :mrgreen:


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Another great meet up today and what a good range of TT's, thanks all 

Enjoyed the run down from Petworth with the V6 duo


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Cheers Peter. Me too let's hope we didn't scare the locals! :lol:


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

A great turn out, it was really good to see all models there today with Mk1, 2 & 3 - 225, V6, 2l TFSI, 2.5l RS, TTS.........coupe, roadster....blah blah blah

The drive down was good too, the empty roads I never see unless I get up early on a Sunday, which I only ever do when I'm going to Goodwood.

I haven't driven the TT for a while and it was good to remind myself why I love it so much, the sound of the V6 and the solid, effortless progression through magnificent Sussex countryside.

And, it's always a treat to meet up with 'Sussexbythesea' and 'rustty racer' in Petworth to drive down into Goodwood with them, both have great examples of their cars, to watch in motion and have a fun drive, especially as Peter has found his right foot becoming unexpectedly heavy on occasions, quite out of the blue - most unusual 

Really good to meet all those I met today and thank you to Chris for getting this going, I'll see everyone at the next one!!


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

What a great day - left early this morning in the mist and fog at 8:45. Travelled down
to Basingstoke, then on to the M3/M27 to Chichester and arrived at Goodwood about
9:10. Had a good journey down to the meet, but did not realize how far it was using
the motorways to get there, so was glad of a hot coffee at the café.

Below are a few photos of the superb cars and their owners. Sorry if I did not get to
meet everyone or missed you out in my selection of photos, but those I did see and meet 
were excellent company and I managed to get some useful info on my TT 4x4. (had some
new springs fitted recently, hence it is now as high as a 4x4).

I have to take my hat off and congratulate all those that turned up with some 
wonderful T T's. The work and effort that has gone into their pride and joy is something
to behold. Some stunning examples of the TT, just wish mine was up to scratch like
those on show. One day perhaps.

Anyway, enough rambling, a few photos of the meet in no particular order -











Amey's bay














Thanks again everyone for a very enjoyable morning. Let's do it again soon.

miTTzee :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Awesome turn out! The weather was beautiful too! Looking forward to the next one 

J
Xx


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Excellent turnout and a great venue! So nice to see so many TT's all looked after.
Thanks for posting all the photos it's always nice to see your own car in a shot!, looking forward to the next event.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks like a great meet, good turn out too 

Not sure if a meet before, but we'll be back there on 1st May for the soft top Sunday... viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1216329


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the photos miTTzee, next time you must have your car on display and not hidden round the corner 

Look forward to seeing everyone at the suntop Sunday in May?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

MichaelAC said:


> Thanks for the photos miTTzee, next time you must have your car on display and not hidden round the corner
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone at the suntop Sunday in May?


I'm torn between that and Stanford Hall 

J
xx


----------



## Funk (Mar 17, 2016)

Any meets soon at goodwood 
Cheers


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Funk said:


> Any meets soon at goodwood
> Cheers


Think one is being arranged for April 

J
xx


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Ho - thanks Michael -really had a good couple of hours chatting 
with the guys and getting lots of info on the TT. 8) 
Was worth the journey down. Not sure yet about the next meet, couple of things going on at
my end, plus I believe there is another event going the same day. So
will decide nearer the time, but good to see everyone there.

Just a shame there were so many TT's at the meet that some of us had to park
at the far end.  You missed a treat as Amey & partner had a lovely roadster
parked next to mine. Next time maybe.
Hope to see you again - all the best
miTTzee :wink:


----------



## Funk (Mar 17, 2016)

Lollypop86 said:


> Funk said:
> 
> 
> > Any meets soon at goodwood
> ...


Great thanks


----------

